# Horses weeping eye?



## kateknights (22 September 2009)

Have never come across this before? Has anyone got any experiences of this? Is the anything i can use to help/prevent it?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks Kate x


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 September 2009)

Cheapest way to clean the eye off is by using a wet used teabag....honest, it works. I've used it on horses &amp; dogs &amp; it does it a treat. It won't sort out the reason it's weeping though.


----------



## Dogstar (22 September 2009)

Two of my horses have recently had some kind of infection with the symptom of yellow discharge from both eyes. There was no apparent discomfort in the eyes which remained bright, open and otherwise normal looking. When the first horse had it I thought it was just fly irritation and put her 'ninja mask' on and it cleared up OK on its own, so I didn't panic when the other horse got it and I realised it was an infection. The infection cleared up within a week with no treatment. If the eye had been closed or irritated though, I would have called the vet.  If it's just clear and weeping it's probably just flies (there are still lots about) but it it doesn't clear up very quickly I would definitely call the vet as eyes are very vulnerable.


----------



## _OC_ (22 September 2009)

Had it at the start of Summer,was a mild case of conjunctivtis,got worse given eye drops,antibiotics and bute to reduce swelling.........but,if no swollen eye lids,and just streaming could be fly strike(Quite a few around as warm,still) or it has got knocked.....could use cold tea bags and wipe the eye very soothing so my cob tells me or pop along to your chemist and ask for some Optrex....don't tell them it's for a horse as some won't sell it to you!
Just keep an'eye' on it!


----------



## BBH (22 September 2009)

Mine had a weeping eye and it was an ulcer that needed careful treatment. If you have any doubts call the vet as eyes aren't to be messed with. If its something important the earlier you get to it the better, if its not then great no harm done.


----------



## Dubsie (22 September 2009)

No1 Little Grey Welshie has a blue eye surrounded by pink skin, and it's always been a bit weepy apparently, and there's nothing the vet can do possible blocked/missing duct, and the liquid that weeps is just like tears so tends to go crusty underneath where it dries but fortunately that eye is no more bothered by flies than the other, its definitely not infected.  She tends to get all sorts caught in the eye which tends to make it weep so on a daily basis I wipe out hairs etc, and rub a little vaseline under the eye to stop the weep making her sore.  Done daily it tends to weep a lot less. I'm not sure if she isn't slightly less sighted in that eye hence getting hairs/debris in it more than the other, certainly it's her 'naughty' side in that she will tend to startle and/or nip you more from that side than the other so I try to remember to talk to her more when I'm doing things that side which seems to help.


----------



## f_s_ (22 September 2009)

You do need to watch eyes (no pun intended!!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	









If it's just weeping a strong tea mixture or teabag is a good solution. Think it's got something to do with bromide in tea, but could be wrong , someone will tell me I'm sure!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Alternatively, golden eye is good (from chemists) or Optrex.

Either way, just make sure it isn't getting any worse


----------



## nobbster (22 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Cheapest way to clean the eye off is by using a wet used teabag....honest, it works. I've used it on horses &amp; dogs &amp; it does it a treat. It won't sort out the reason it's weeping though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

this really does work my horse has the same and the diffrance in his eyes was amazing

xx


----------



## kellyeaton (22 September 2009)

It could be a bit of wind or dirt got in the eye flush eye with sterile water and if no better in 24hrs call the vet!


----------

